# Fungus Looking Thing, Help!



## calc (May 28, 2014)

Hi all, I just got this guy, it had some wound from shipping, I added salt and melafix , no use, and now it is developed into brownish fungus looking thing, I added t.c tetracycline incase of bacteria also e.m erythromycin, still waiting, I am thinking if I should use malachite green or Marcel maroxy?

This is what it looked like earlier.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would stop adding things to the tank... as its likely doing more harm than good without a proper ID. You can try this page and see if you find anything as its hard for someone else to do with pictures.

Give it a week, and watch to see if it grows or shrinks in size.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Stop using medication if you don't know what you're trying to treat. 
Malachite green is toxic to piranhas.

Get your waterparameters under control and keep up with the weekly waterchanges, that's all you need to do.

The wound itself is on the operculum so not likely a real wound. After all it's only boneplate with a thin layer of skintissue.
Looks like ammoniaburn. Will heal pretty soon if you keep the waterparameters well.


----------

